# Greetings from the sweetest place on Earth



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Hi Sara! Welcome to the Horse Forum. I know what it's like to start back riding after not riding for years. I had a 20+ year lay off. I now chuckle to myself after I bring one of my non riding friends out for an hour ride on the trail as they stagger off their mount at the end of the ride. I know where they're coming from. Good news is that you have a good base of training and I'm sure it won't take too long for you to get back into riding shape! Best of luck!


----------



## TheMayoMat (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome and good luck getting back in the swing of things!

PS: I love Hershey


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum you will get back before you know it have fun


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum & back to the saddle. Remember-it's suppossed to be fun! Have a chocolate, also.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It took me awhile to figure out how Penn. was the "sweetest place on earth". I thought Seattle was pretty sweet. But, then the lightbulb went on.

Welcome. I had a 28 year hiatus from riding, restarting at age 41. Piece of cake!


----------



## sara1990 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I picked up running during my time off from riding, so the muscles I have from running definitely have helped with riding again. I never realized how mentally frustrating it can get though, when my brain knows what to do and my body simply isn't back at that level yet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I'm actually in your area. I currently live in Mechanicsburg and my horse is boarded in Gettysburg (I know- long distance, but I'll be moving back to the Gettysburg area at some point). I know that there is a few barns in Dillsburg, so it probably isn't the same one, but I have a friend who's possibly going to be staring dressage lessons at a smaller barn (idk the name of the barn) in Dillsburg.


----------



## sara1990 (Nov 16, 2012)

The barn I ride at in Dillsburg is a h/j barn, so I doubt it's the same one. But I didn't know there were any dressage barns close by- I've always considered checking into some dressage lessons to strengthen my base. Growing up in Central NJ, I kinda got spoiled because there are SO many different barns to ride at there, but out here, I had a hard time finding a good lesson barn with an indoor arena. Did you have difficulty finding a place to board or ride in the area? I spent probably a month researching barns before deciding on my current one!


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

There's a fair amount of barns around Gettysburg. I've been at the same one since I started riding 5-6 years ago, so I haven't had to do any barn hunting. I am going to be moving my horse though in the next few months to my trainer/intructor's other barn that's starting up.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## wbz (Oct 30, 2012)

Welcome! Although I'm on the other side of the country pretty much... I can say I completely understand about the whole "brain knowing what it should do, but body won't" thing :/ haha. I'm in the exact same situation as you and recently started back - but I'm sure in a few short weeks you'll notice a huge difference and hopefully it won't be nearly as frustrating


----------

